# Question ..Food and Allergies



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel has just gotten over an ear infection, and it took two different meds to clear it up. She licks her feet quite a but also. I know she has environmental allergies. She'll lick a lot after being outside and has had conjunctivitis. I was wondering if changing her to Grain Free would make a difference. I use Fromm , but not grain free. If I do change , do I have to change gradually or not since it will also be a Fromm food. Also will the protein be too high in Grain Free? I'd appreciate any input.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Deb, it could be yeast from the potatoes in the Fromm's. Did they do a culture on her ear infection to see if it was a yeast or bacterial infection? Chloe and Kelly both chew their feet and Kelly had a yeast infection in her ears. All of the Fromm's formula's have a form of potato in the food...yeast feeds off the sugars in the potatoes or starches. I feed three of mine diets (since they don't seem to have a problem) that contain sweet potato or yams and Chloe and Kelly eat foods that do not contain any types of starches including potatoes. You could also do a vinegar soak a couple times a day on her feet (i'm also spraying CC Peace and Kindness Spray on their feet a couple of times a day to help and it seems to be) and try feeding a diet minus starches including potatoes. This is what has worked for Chloe and Kelly. HTH.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

What grain does her present food contain? Trying to go grain free is quite a challenge, because you either have a (possibly) too high protein, or a lot of potatoes...meaning high glycemic food.

I think it is always wise to do a gradual transition.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

mysugarbears said:


> Deb, it could be yeast from the potatoes in the Fromm's. Did they do a culture on her ear infection to see if it was a yeast or bacterial infection? Chloe and Kelly both chew their feet and Kelly had a yeast infection in her ears. All of the Fromm's formula's have a form of potato in the food...yeast feeds off the sugars in the potatoes or starches. I feed three of mine diets that contain sweet potato or yams and Chloe and Kelly eat foods that do not contain any types of starches including potatoes. You could also do a vinegar soak a couple times a day on her feet (i'm also spraying CC Peace and Kindness Spray on their feet a couple of times a day to help and it seems to be) and try feeding a diet minus starches including potatoes. This is what has worked for Chloe and Kelly. HTH.


Yes! I am really afraid of potatoes in my kid's food. Definitely can cause an overgrowth of yeast. I would rather feed them brown rice than potatoes. Currently, they are on three different foods, but mainly Grandma Lucy's freeze dried Pure Formance, which uses garbanzo beans as the (complex) carbohydrate. Yes they poop like a great Dane. But I think garbanzo beans are much more healthful than potatoes. Dogs and humans really share similar nutritional needs and benefits. I consider potatoes an indulgence for myself. I would never eat potatoes every day.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

mysugarbears said:


> Deb, it could be yeast from the potatoes in the Fromm's. Did they do a culture on her ear infection to see if it was a yeast or bacterial infection? Chloe and Kelly both chew their feet and Kelly had a yeast infection in her ears. All of the Fromm's formula's have a form of potato in the food...yeast feeds off the sugars in the potatoes or starches. I feed three of mine diets (since they don't seem to have a problem) that contain sweet potato or yams and Chloe and Kelly eat foods that do not contain any types of starches including potatoes. You could also do a vinegar soak a couple times a day on her feet (i'm also spraying CC Peace and Kindness Spray on their feet a couple of times a day to help and it seems to be) and try feeding a diet minus starches including potatoes. This is what has worked for Chloe and Kelly. HTH.


No the vet didn't do a culture. If the infection didn't clear up it was the next step. Yes Fromm does have potatoes , I wasn't aware of the problems associated with them. I'll try food without potatoes and see how that goes.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> What grain does her present food contain? Trying to go grain free is quite a challenge, because you either have a (possibly) too high protein, or a lot of potatoes...meaning high glycemic food.
> 
> I think it is always wise to do a gradual transition.


Thanks Sylvia. I'll change gradual. I would tell you what grains are in the food, but I'd have to get up,to check , and move three dogs off me. Too much trouble!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sylie said:


> Yes! I am really afraid of potatoes in my kid's food. Definitely can cause an overgrowth of yeast. I would rather feed them brown rice than potatoes. Currently, they are on three different foods, but mainly Grandma Lucy's freeze dried Pure Formance, which uses garbanzo beans as the (complex) carbohydrate. Yes they poop like a great Dane. But I think garbanzo beans are much more healthful than potatoes. Dogs and humans really share similar nutritional needs and benefits. I consider potatoes an indulgence for myself. I would never eat potatoes every day.


On GLP...they pooped too much and were losing weight. I prefer to feed a frozen raw so i found a brand that doesn't have potatoes for Chloe and Kelly and feed the other's a really good brand that only delivers. If the others start having a problem with yeast then they'll be on the same food as Chloe and Kelly.



Furbabies mom said:


> No the vet didn't do a culture. If the infection didn't clear up it was the next step. Yes Fromm does have potatoes , I wasn't aware of the problems associated with them. I'll try food without potatoes and see how that goes.


Deb-if any of the furkids get another ear infection have the vet do a culture that way they know what antibiotic to give for the type of infection and hopefully that would clear it up right away. Unfortunately not alot of vets do this and ultimately give the incorrect antibiotic...if you don't know what kind of infection they have how can you give the correct antibiotic?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

At 9 months Sammie had bad head shaking and itching and chewing feet. Vet recommended GR food. I tried a fish one and he had odor coming off him. :w00t: I know t's hard to watch them chew and itch. You feel so helpless. 
His ears had no infection. So I got some Fromm GF. It's low enough protein range for me (lowest is tunalina) I don't know about the potatoes but Fromm has good balance of veggies too I am pretty sure. I think the transition TO grain (rice) food is harder because they tend have a softer stool than on a GF diet. Of course her allergies could be environmental and not grain related. But my vet told me it can be from more than one thing so every bit helps. Like rinsing feet and GF food. I tried GR Fromm and it worked for Sammie. Oh and yes just mix some for week till it's all new food. 
Good luck Deborah. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> On GLP...they pooped too much and were losing weight. I prefer to feed a frozen raw so i found a brand that doesn't have potatoes for Chloe and Kelly and feed the other's a really good brand that only delivers. If the others start having a problem with yeast then they'll be on the same food as Chloe and Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> Deb-if any of the furkids get another ear infection have the vet do a culture that way they know what antibiotic to give for the type of infection and hopefully that would clear it up right away. Unfortunately not alot of vets do this and ultimately give the incorrect antibiotic...if you don't know what kind of infection they have how can you give the correct antibiotic?


Good info to know about yours Debbie. I thought about the raw too.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deborah-Laurel does sound more like it is environment. I have heard some dogs have allergies to other pets too. I don't know how you find out though.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I haven't seen it in Boo, but my wheatens all of them had food allergies. Grain Free definitely helped them. I have Boo and Zach on Canine Caviar and Zach stopped the itching. Good luck.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Mine itch on Kibble in general. Never found one that they don't scratch and bite on. So homecooking it is for them and no problems at all. Of course as well as grains there are a myriad of things in kibble that they could have a problem with. When Penny was on the dehydrated raw from Primal, she did well on that, but just started to refuse it. 

What I have found interesting is that I had environmental allergies until I removed food allergies. When your system is overloaded I think it makes you way more susceptible.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> Mine itch on Kibble in general. Never found one that they don't scratch and bite on. So homecooking it is for them and no problems at all. Of course as well as grains there are a myriad of things in kibble that they could have a problem with. When Penny was on the dehydrated raw from Primal, she did well on that, but just started to refuse it.
> 
> * What I have found interesting is that I had environmental allergies until I **removed food allergies*. When your system is overloaded I think it makes you way more susceptible.


Maureen-that's is what my Vet said about getting Sammie on GF that it would help with the enviro. I can't explain way he did.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm going to try grain free I guess. How long does it take before you see a difference? I really like Fromm and would like to stick with it if I can.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We do have a facility that specializes in pets with food allergies. I'll ask my vet about that also. They have reg vets and an emergency service there . I've taken my past dogs there before they built our new Vet ER .

http://www.medvetohio.com/media/pub...ochures/Oct_2012/Derm_-_Food_Allergy_7-12.pdf


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

No the grain free isn't too high in protein, I say that because it's a higher quality food that sources higher quality proteins. I feed my boys the grain free varieties. Fromm has a new one Pork and Peas that has sweet potato but not regular potato.

I agree, potato has caused issue in some dogs, but it's hard to tell right now if her issue is potato or something in the grain formulas. Rocky gets itchy on the formula's with grains he also gets eye boogers.

I give a new food 30 days to see the full effects. If for some reason Fromm doesn't work out, I would try the Canine Caviar grain free line. That is also a terrific food 

Ahh and the fromm formuals are made so that you don't have to spend a lot of time with the transition, you can go from one recipe to another right away.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

shellbeme said:


> No the grain free isn't too high in protein, I say that because it's a higher quality food that sources higher quality proteins. I feed my boys the grain free varieties. Fromm has a new one Pork and Peas that has sweet potato but not regular potato.
> 
> I agree, potato has caused issue in some dogs, but it's hard to tell right now if her issue is potato or something in the grain formulas. Rocky gets itchy on the formula's with grains he also gets eye boogers.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shelly! I knew I'd be asking you a question about food sooner or later!! LOL!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

shellbeme said:


> Rocky gets itchy on the formula's with grains he also gets eye boogers.


 
Since moving Jojo to grain free Fromm ( I feed them the Beef Fritata, the won't eat the Tuna) his eye boogers are almost completely gone, before they were huge every day.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I've found that along with grain free, Bayleigh also needs to avoid flax, fish oil, and anything that says "natural flavorings". I am forever on the food search and am now transitioning her to Honest Kitchen. Unfortunately almost all foods have flax or fish oil...we're trying "Thrive" mixed with her kibble for now and the next step "Preference" with our own protein. After that, I guess I'll be cooking...good luck to you and Laurel, I'm looking forward to hearing what works for you!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So odd that you posted this today, since I've spent most of the day researching yeast in dogs. Here's a video that I found incredibly helpful: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl_X1I1GJ1Q]Yeast Infection in Dogs - YouTube[/ame] . Belle's whole face has gotten so brown from tear stains and I'm smelling that yeasty smell. No matter how much I wash. I'm going to be adjusting her diet and trying a lot of the tips in this video and some of the other sites that I read. Hope your baby feels better soon.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> So odd that you posted this today, since I've spent most of the day researching yeast in dogs. Here's a video that I found incredibly helpful: Yeast Infection in Dogs - YouTube . Belle's whole face has gotten so brown from tear stains and I'm smelling that yeasty smell. No matter how much I wash. I'm going to be adjusting her diet and trying a lot of the tips in this video and some of the other sites that I read. Hope your baby feels better soon.


I :wub: Dr. Becker. If we lived close enough, I would totally go to her clinic.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You may also find this helpful.

Grain Free Dog Foods: Solving Yeast And Skin Issues | Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Summergirl73 said:


> So odd that you posted this today, since I've spent most of the day researching yeast in dogs. Here's a video that I found incredibly helpful: Yeast Infection in Dogs - YouTube . Belle's whole face has gotten so brown from tear stains and I'm smelling that yeasty smell. No matter how much I wash. I'm going to be adjusting her diet and trying a lot of the tips in this video and some of the other sites that I read. Hope your baby feels better soon.


B-
These are the best videos. I did her feet wash for awhile. I need to start back up. Thanks for reminder. 

I hope Bella's stains clear up soon. Sammie has one thin one down each eye. Drive me nuts. I need to get som B&L eye was / cleaner.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> So odd that you posted this today, since I've spent most of the day researching yeast in dogs. Here's a video that I found incredibly helpful: Yeast Infection in Dogs - YouTube . Belle's whole face has gotten so brown from tear stains and I'm smelling that yeasty smell. No matter how much I wash. I'm going to be adjusting her diet and trying a lot of the tips in this video and some of the other sites that I read. Hope your baby feels better soon.


Laurel has very little tear staining, and even though she licks her feet a lot they're not brown either. When she got the ear infection , her ear was very red on the flap, and real warm. I thought that her skin, especially around the eyes looked pinker to me as well.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> You may also find this helpful.
> 
> Grain Free Dog Foods: Solving Yeast And Skin Issues | Dogs Naturally Magazine



Crystal great minds think alike. I was going to post that exact same link when i got home from work.


----------

